# why is my rose hair tarantula digging a hole?



## insane247 (Nov 15, 2010)

i've had her for about a week now and today she started digging a hole. she would dig a bit, then turn around and spin some web on the dirt, then pull that dirt out and then dig some more. then she went a few inches over and started digging another hole.

is she not happy with the conditions? is the dirt too dry? i had a hide but the opening was not big enough for her to crawl into it so i took it out. does she need a hide? i fed her two days ago so she shouldn't be hungry :?


----------



## just1moreT (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah she needs a hide , she might not ever use it,  but maybe if you give her one , it  give her a little comfort knowing she has a place to go just incase bad weather lol , my younger ones like digging holes , my old momma rosea does what everbodys does  stand around, i try and have something in my tanks for all my t's,  makes display look better, and i think helps keep the stress down . cant hurt foresure.


----------



## Musicwolf (Nov 15, 2010)

Basically no need to EVER worry about the behavior of a rosea - - they will do almost anything for any reason, or no reason at all. You'll never make it "happy" or "sad" either. Just provide basic care and enjoy the show 

Roseas like it completely dry, but make sure there is a water dish available. A hide would also be a good idea - otherwise it may be that it's trying to burrow and make it's own hide. Hope that helps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## insane247 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks that really helps


----------



## KoriTamashii (Nov 16, 2010)

Musicwolf said:


> Basically no need to EVER worry about the behavior of a rosea - - they will do almost anything for any reason, or no reason at all. You'll never make it "happy" or "sad" either. Just provide basic care and enjoy the show
> 
> Roseas like it completely dry, but make sure there is a water dish available. A hide would also be a good idea - otherwise it may be that it's trying to burrow and make it's own hide. Hope that helps.


Definitely +1 on this. Rosies are notoriously weird little buggers. They don't follow any standard of behavior, and so they're hard to predict.

Likely, it's just making itself at home, and you'll just get a nice show out of it.


----------



## curiousme (Nov 16, 2010)

Our adult _G. __rosea_ has a multi story burrow.  They can and will burrow to make their own hide if given enough substrate.  That doesn't mean all will burrow with enough substrate to either.    Ours is anything but a pet rock!


----------



## Tokendog (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, Rosea's are one of the craziest Ts over all.  They will do random things that make no sense at all just because they are Roseas.  

Don't worry about it - its one of the joys of owning them


----------



## malevolentrobot (Nov 16, 2010)

i'd say if your rosea is burrowing, you're probably doing keeping it right 

i am going to go against them _needing_ a hide (i personally offer them though). from what i've seen in the past, if given enough sub without a hide, they will do as they please regardless and create some really interesting burrows.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Nov 16, 2010)

Enjoy the show! I wish my G. rosea did this. I love watching them bulldoze.


----------



## Wachusaynoob (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=185880


Congratulations on finding a rosie that burrows! haha. 
It took me a long time to find one that showed signs of digging, and im currently trying to set up a cool tank for it. 

But like everyone said, dont worry completely natural. It may not make as many appearances but that can be fixed with the order of more T's =P


----------



## SK8TERBOI (Nov 16, 2010)

Lol wow this is the most activity i have heard of a Rosey doing Mine sits in a Corner and hasnt moved in months and yes she is alive but hates her hide which i have re-done a few times


----------



## malevolentrobot (Nov 16, 2010)

Wachusaynoob said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=185880


haha, i remember that thread! that was actually one of the ones i was thinking of, good times. looking at older replies of mine always makes me lol, what a noob


----------



## elm199 (Mar 27, 2011)

Does she have anything else in the tank to sit under or at least stand next to?  I've sized up twice in the 4 years I've had mine, and I'm planning another round of improvements.  She uses all the space she has, climbs on her bark sheets, and stands next to her plants.  Pretty much anything you read about spiders says they only need the basics in their habitats, but they'll explore and use whatever you give them.


----------



## web eviction (Mar 27, 2011)

Lol mine buldozes all the time then fills in the holes constantly moving lol she is strange


----------



## LeilaNami (Mar 28, 2011)

malevolentrobot said:


> i'd say if your rosea is burrowing, you're probably doing keeping it right
> 
> i am going to go against them _needing_ a hide (i personally offer them though). from what i've seen in the past, if given enough sub without a hide, they will do as they please regardless and create some really interesting burrows.


 +1

I've also had rosies that refused their hide and dug a scrape under the water dish as well as rosies that dug scrapes underneath their hide :}  Never been fortunate enough to have one that burrows though.


----------



## Pandasawrus09 (Apr 23, 2012)

my chilean rose loves to dig its like every week she changes the tank around i think its pretty amazing to watch


----------



## LV-426 (Apr 23, 2012)

Pandasawrus09 said:


> my chilean rose loves to dig its like every week she changes the tank around i think its pretty amazing to watch


They change things to suit their needs, not yours


----------



## Giygas (Apr 23, 2012)

Just as I feared...your rose...is acting like a rosie.
Haha, in all seriousness, roseas usually take substrate and pack it elsewhere, Tarantula Feng Shui, if you will. 

---------- Post added 04-23-2012 at 02:21 PM ----------

+1 to LV too.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 23, 2012)

insane247 said:


> i've had her for about a week now and today she started digging a hole. she would dig a bit, then turn around and spin some web on the dirt, then pull that dirt out and then dig some more. then she went a few inches over and started digging another hole.
> 
> is she not happy with the conditions? is the dirt too dry? i had a hide but the opening was not big enough for her to crawl into it so i took it out. does she need a hide? i fed her two days ago so she shouldn't be hungry :?


She's digging a foxhole. Of my three rosies, one doesnt have a hide, and thats what she does. Shes happy, and a hide isnt necesssarily necessary.


----------



## Bobby1911 (Apr 29, 2017)

Musicwolf said:


> Basically no need to EVER worry about the behavior of a rosea - - they will do almost anything for any reason, or no reason at all. You'll never make it "happy" or "sad" either. Just provide basic care and enjoy the show
> 
> Roseas like it completely dry, but make sure there is a water dish available. A hide would also be a good idea - otherwise it may be that it's trying to burrow and make it's own hide. Hope that helps.


My rose hair dug a hole that I don't think is stable it has a plant above it. when she's not in it can I collapse it or should I leave it


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 29, 2017)

Bobby1911 said:


> My rose hair dug a hole that I don't think is stable it has a plant above it. when she's not in it can I collapse it or should I leave it


Is it a plant in a pot or a plant that is planted in the substrate? Or is it an artificial plant?


----------



## Nixphat (Apr 29, 2017)

My G Porteri dug this really deep hole (2 or a little more inches) deep in a corner. I had no idea why for months as it did not seem she used it for anything. Then, one day last week I saw a bolus in there. I got it out and to my surprise, I pulled another, and another, and another... 6 bodies I had no clue where they had gone until I found the mother load in her garbage hole.


----------

